# Strikeforce: Miesha Tate vs Julie Kedzie



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Value betting all over. 23k on Kedzie.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Tate and Rousey should win, bets on both.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think this will be alot closer than people think..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - Jason Herzog draws the reffing duty for the second time tonight. They touch gloves and get going. They start trading early. Big kick from Kedzie is on the button to the side of the head, and Tate has to withstand some damage to stay standing. Outside leg kick from Tate, but Kedzie again pushes forward and lands a couple nicely. Good right from Tate, and a counter from Kedzie right before a clinch. Knee from Kedzie is good to the body. Kedzie tries to come over the top of Tate's hook with a right elbow, and then she has a nice reversal on teh wall. An elbow from Kedzie finds the mark, adn then they split out of there back to the middle. Tate with a shot at a double, but Kedzie sprawls it out and lands a couple shots on the ground. Kedzie then listens to her corner as Greg Jackson tells her to wisely back out. She does, and when Tate again wants to shoot, it's not there. Kedzie has north-south control on Tate's back and tries to land some body shots. She pushes her off, then almost immediately comes forward with a right hand. Jackson yelling loudly to Kedzie. Another shot from Tate, but not much there. They both hit the turf, but Kedzie pops back up right away and they tie up. Leg kick from Kdezie, and she again sprawls nicely on a Tate shot and lands body punches. Then a couple rights to the haw. Then a big left kick from Kedzie takes Tate off her feet when it drills her chin. Kedzie moves in right away and looks to land. She's landing and appears to have Tate in trouble. But Tate defends wonderfully with a triangle that has Kedzie in trouble. Kedzie rolls out of it and survives the round. MMAjunkie.com has an entertaining first round 10-9 for Kedzie, the underdog.
> 
> Round 2 - Left and right from Kedzie. Tate answers, and they tie up. Kedzie kicks to the body. They trade knees along the fence, and Kedzie looks to pepper in an elbow. There's a scramble and a takedown, and it's Kedzie on the bottom looking for a triangle. It's not there yet, but she has Tate's arm in short order and is looking to finish. Tate rolls out of imminent danger, but Kedzie still has her tied up. Tate struggles to get her left arm free. She finally does and takes Kedzie's back and looks for the rear-naked choke. She gets a body triangle and lands some fists to the side of the head. She has to let off the trangle, but she's still got back mount and the choke looks good. Kedzie is struggling to find a way out of this. Tate in full mount and looks for elbows. Kedzie gets back to half guard, but soon after she rolls into a guillotine. But she has to let off that, as well, and Kedzie manages to make it back to her feet. Tate looking for the double, then a single, and she does spill the fight to the canvas. But Kedzie will survive the round after being in a lot of trouble. MMAjunkie.com scores the second for Tate, 10-9.
> 
> Round 3 - Kedzie opens with a kick, then another to the back of Tate's leg knocks her off her feet. Both women look a little tired. Good side kick to the body from Kedzie, followed by an outside leg kick. Then Kedzie lands a kick to the face and Tate is down. Kedzie is right on top of her and landing elbows as Herzog looks on. Tate looks completely exhausted. But she manages to roll into a triangle and armbar and she's looking to finish Kedzie here. Kedzie rolls out of it as Jackson tells her to stand up out of it. Tate still looking to finish and has a lot of time. Kedzie trying to roll her way out of it. Kedzie rolls and she may have rolled the wrong way. And oh sweet irony, Tate has an armbar and the crowd goes nuts. she's looking to stretch it out and torque it as Kedzie tries to find a way to defend with her foot. And finally, Kedzie has to tap. Amazing fight. Tate was kicked in the face on the front end of the round and rallies for the submission. Miesha Tate def. Julie Kedzie via submission (armbar) - Round 3, 3:28


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30223/strikeforce-rousey-vs-kaufman-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------

